# H&P note



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 4, 2008)

Surgeon sees the patient 7 days prior to surgery to determine if surgery is still warranted and sign consent.  Minimal documentation is located in the office chart, but an excellent note is dictated for the H&P as required by the hospital prior to surgery.  Can this dictation be counted towards the surgeon's E/M?


----------

